# Mini projector recommendation?



## avfidelity (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking for a mini projector to project from iPad to the ceiling?
Any recommendations?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dont know if this helps but found this link....

http://store.apple.com/ie-business/product/H7816B/A/benq-gp2-mini-projector


----------

